# Hertz ML 3800 15" Sub



## jimbno1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Not Mine but thought some might be interested. Not vouching for this auction in any way.

Hertz ml 3800 15" Sub Woofer Set of 2 Woofers Great Used Shape | eBay


----------



## nfrazier (Apr 14, 2011)

that seems incredibly low for 2 mille woofers....


----------

